# BRNO Dri + Cap Kit Dehumidifying Caps for Canon



## Ozarker (Aug 19, 2016)

Has anyone tried these or have another recommendation for a similar product? I live in the desert right now, but will move to the Southern U.S. in another year. 

From what I've seen others say, high humidity might be a problem for fungus growth. Or, does plenty of use and exposure to the sun take care of that?

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/752015-REG/BRNO_DRI_KITCAN_De_Humidifying_Lens_Body.html

Edit: I moved this topic to the correct place for it. Sorry.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 19, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Has anyone tried these or have another recommendation for a similar product? I live in the desert right now, but will move to the Southern U.S. in another year.
> 
> From what I've seen others say, high humidity might be a problem for fungus growth. Or, does plenty of use and exposure to the sun take care of that?
> 
> ...



Two reasons a big ziploc and a bag of silica would work better: It's likely cheaper, and it covers all the possible points of moisture entry rather than just the front end of the lens.

Jim


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 20, 2016)

Jim Saunders said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried these or have another recommendation for a similar product? I live in the desert right now, but will move to the Southern U.S. in another year.
> ...



Great advice and logic Jim. Thanks.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 20, 2016)

Hey Canon Fanboy.

I don't have an answer for your question directly, but here is what I do.

I use Evadry E-500 (http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/eva-dry-e-500-renewable-mini-dehumidifier/1043630059?skuId=43630059&mcid=PS_googlepla_nonbrand_cleaning_&adpos=1o3&creative=43742649229&device=c&matchtype=&network=g&product_id=43630059&gclid=CM3ErIGdz84CFcECaQod_LIG1g).

I put several in my gun safe with my gear.

I also have gunsafe dehumidifier (which actually doesn't exactly), There is a hole in the back of my safe through which the electrical cord traverses.

With about fo of the E-500's I only have to recharge them about every 6 weeks.

In the field, I use E-150 Moisture eliminator packets- 1 per camera bag, will last through long trip in humid conditions. (https://www.eva-dry.com/about/where-it-works/ammunition-storage/?gclid=CJT76IWgz84CFY-AaQodRLkK_Q)

The Golden rod heater is good, and is one of several that are reliable (https://www.amazon.com/Goldenrod-725731-GoldenRod-Original-Dehumidifier/dp/B00CYBDFWI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1471670594&sr=8-3&keywords=dehumidifier+for+gun+safes)


I have a hygrometer (https://jet.com/product/detail/62e9580bde884716ba4dbbe1309623d9?jcmp=pla:ggl:cwin_home_garden_a3:household_supplies_household_thermometers_a3_other:naLA_348543180_24223045260_pla-161694548700:na:na:na:2&code=PLA15&ds_c=cwin_home_garden_a3&ds_cid=&ds_ag=household_supplies_household_thermometers_a3_other&product_id=62e9580bde884716ba4dbbe1309623d9&product_partition_id=161694548700&gclid=CJal1vqgz84CFQYxaQodR0kOxQ&gclsrc=aw.ds) That is small, cheap, and accurate. My moisture is around 32%

Hope this helps.

sek


----------



## rfdesigner (Aug 20, 2016)

Here in Blighty humidity rarely if ever drops below 50%, typically it's 70~90%.. ideal fungus growing territory. However that's mostly cold humidity, so indoors during winter humidity can drop.. depending on how many people / baths etc are in the house. For the hot humid states you either need moisture sapping air-con for storage, or you need a little box/bag plus dessicant and crucially *some way of measuring the humidity*.

For reference I found an academic paper from a museum on looking after artifacts. It pointed out that something like 50% humidity or less stopped all fungus growth. i.e. you don't need 0% humidity, just low enough.

I've been looking at something like this (I've seen a variety of sizes), which seems like a good solution as it's regulated.

https://www.amazon.com/Electronic-Dehumidify-Dry-Cabinet-Box/dp/B0086LMFF8

trouble is it's very difficult to tell if it's any good until one get's hold of it, so I'm still in two minds this.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 20, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Hey Canon Fanboy.
> 
> I don't have an answer for your question directly, but here is what I do.
> 
> ...



Hi Scott! Thanks for the links. You could put some calking or silicone around those cords to plug that hole. I had to do that. Problem is the gun safe is pretty full. Maybe a second gun safe is in order when I move. 

I have to be careful with the humidity in our living area because of a piano and guitars. I try to keep the apartment at 45% for that. In the summer months that isn't hard to do here. 

The winter is another story. The humidifier runs through three gallons of water a day.

Thanks for the ideas.  I think another gun safe will be the best solution.    Can't have too many of those!


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 20, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> Here in Blighty humidity rarely if ever drops below 50%, typically it's 70~90%.. ideal fungus growing territory. However that's mostly cold humidity, so indoors during winter humidity can drop.. depending on how many people / baths etc are in the house. For the hot humid states you either need moisture sapping air-con for storage, or you need a little box/bag plus dessicant and crucially *some way of measuring the humidity*.
> 
> For reference I found an academic paper from a museum on looking after artifacts. It pointed out that something like 50% humidity or less stopped all fungus growth. i.e. you don't need 0% humidity, just low enough.
> 
> ...



Thank you Rfdesigner. You know, even a good sized Pelican case with desiccant packs would work I think as long as the valve is blocked. Could take that off and run a wired remote probe hooked to a hygrometer on the outside (already have one), sealing it with silicone. 

That dry box is a little small for me. It works on the same principle as a gun safe, so I think a small gun safe bolted to the floor would work fine. I'm liking that idea more and more.

Even this one could be sealed with a little work: https://www.amazon.com/American-Furniture-Classics-502-Concealment/dp/B00DEYMMD2/ref=sr_1_29?ie=UTF8&qid=1471675992&sr=8-29&keywords=gun+safe

Here in the desert the humidity can run as low as 5% in the winter. Humidity is always far lower in the winter around here.


----------



## rfdesigner (Aug 20, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > Here in Blighty humidity rarely if ever drops below 50%, typically it's 70~90%.. ideal fungus growing territory. However that's mostly cold humidity, so indoors during winter humidity can drop.. depending on how many people / baths etc are in the house. For the hot humid states you either need moisture sapping air-con for storage, or you need a little box/bag plus dessicant and crucially *some way of measuring the humidity*.
> ...



I've kept my astro gear dry in a plastic box + dessicant and a reversable humidity indicator strip, but found the dessicant was only good for one drying cycle, this gets old very quickly, and cheating by only refreshing the dessicant every other cycle leads to humidity levels rising... hence my insistance on having a means of measuring the humidity in the box.

Any system that "just works" without constant maintenance is what I need.

By the way I've seen ads for the cabinets in all sorts of sizes.

I can't comment on the gun cabinet, tha vast majority of people here in the UK have no need for guns.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 20, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> You know, even a good sized Pelican case with desiccant packs would work I think as long as the valve is blocked.



That's what I use. No need to block the valve. It's called a valve (not a hole) for a reason – it's designed for pressure equalization (e.g. air travel), so absent a pressure differential between the inside and outside of the case, there will be essentially no air flow through it. 




rfdesigner said:


> I've kept my astro gear dry in a plastic box + dessicant and a reversable humidity indicator strip, but found the dessicant was only good for one drying cycle



Sounds like you have an insufficient amount of desiccant. In my Storm im2720 (like a Pelican 1600), I use an Eva-Dry E-333 and need to recharge it only 2-3 times per year (summers are fairly humid in New England).


----------

